# Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?



## Marcus van K (21. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute,

Wie gesagt ich wollte eigentlich nur mal wissen was das neben der Garnele sein könnte? Es war auf jeden fall Rogen der sich im Mageninneren befand die Körnung war ca 2 mm groß. Nur vom Welchen Fisch? jemand ne Ahnung?

Als denne...........


----------



## duck_68 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*

evtl. Seehasenrogen???


----------



## Jetblack (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*

Prinzipiell würd ich auch sagen - sieht nach Seehasenrogen aus. Ich hab auch erst fragen müssen, weil in meinen Fällen waren die Eier grau und sehr hart.

Wo wurde der Fisch denn gefangen ?


----------



## Marcus van K (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*

beim Watangeln also in Ufernähe.

Also Seehase hatte ich auch nicht aufm Zettel.............


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*

wie groß war der rogen?wenn er 3mm groß ist und größer dann ist es forellen rogen wenn kleiner seehase


----------



## Jetblack (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*

@esox02 - bloss legen Forellen die Eier nicht in solchen Klumpen ..... und vor allem nicht im Meer


----------



## Dxlfxn (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*

Forellenrogen in der Ostsee???


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*

was wird zuerst vom fisch verdaut??der rogen natürlich weil der hat ja auch kein fisch drum rum.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Forellenrogen in der Ostsee???


wie gibt es keine meerforellen in der ostsee ich hab auch mal von ausgebüxten regenbogner gehört die durch schweren sturm aus netzgehegen entwischt sind.und vor DK gibts an einer stelle sehr viele davon weil im fluss eine zuchtanstalt ist


----------



## Gnilftz (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*



esox02 schrieb:


> wie gibt es keine meerforellen in der ostsee



Die laichen aber nicht in der Ostsee... #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*

Naja, wenn die Forellen in der Ostsee laichen würden, hätte ich auch mal auf Forelle getippt vom Aussehen des Rogens her.

Geht ja nun mal nicht, und ab da fängts an schwierig zu werden.

Denn zu klein kann der ablaichende Fisch ja nicht gewesen sein, wenn man sich mal dieMenge anguckt (und evtl. mit einbezieht, dass der Dorsch nicht alles komplett erwischt hat).

Haben wir keine Biologen an Board?


----------



## Honeyball (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*



Jetblack schrieb:


> in meinen Fällen waren die Eier grau und sehr hart


Also, wenn's diesen Monat knapp wär mit Taaaatüüütaaataaas, dann wär das jetzt fast schon einer gewesen....:m


----------



## schrauber78 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*

"deutschen Kaviar", also Seehasenrogen ist schwarz, also können wir das aussschließen.


----------



## Honeyball (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*

Mal zum Thema:
Auch wenn die Mefos und Lachse nicht im Meer laichen sondern dafür in die Flüsse ziehen, ist doch nicht auszuschließen, dass ein größeres Exemplar von denen in der Ostsee ein plötzliches und unerwartetes Ende gefunden hat (Schiffsschraube, etc.)
Dorsche fressen doch auch Aas und holen sich aus dem toten Fisch bestimmt gerne den leckeren Rogen...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*

oder jemand hat eine mefo ausgenommen denn die größe der buchstaben auf der zeitung und die größe der eier,farbe des rogen läst auf forelle schließen.


----------



## schrauber78 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Mal zum Thema:
> Auch wenn die Mefos und Lachse nicht im Meer laichen sondern dafür in die Flüsse ziehen, ist doch nicht auszuschließen, dass ein größeres Exemplar von denen in der Ostsee ein plötzliches und unerwartetes Ende gefunden hat (Schiffsschraube, etc.)
> Dorsche fressen doch auch Aas und holen sich aus dem toten Fisch bestimmt gerne den leckeren Rogen...


möglich ist das, aber würden sich der Rogen nicht noch vor dem Fleisch durch die Magensäure zersetzen?


----------



## Marcus van K (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*

Dei Eier bzw Rogen waren 2mm im Durchmesser. Der Rogen der Forellen ist auf jeden Fall größer, zumindest der im Kühlregal steht und der Rogen von Puff Forellen war auch immer größer. Also ich denk mal das wir Forellen in jeglicher hinsicht ausschließen können.

Der Rogen vom Dorsch ist kleiner und welcher Fisch ist noch Laichreif im Winter dann wären wir schon bischen dicher an der Lösung.............


----------



## snofla (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> "deutschen Kaviar", also Seehasenrogen ist schwarz, also können wir das aussschließen.




nachdem er behandelt wurde ist er schwarz

also laut wp könnts schon stimmen mit dem seehasen


----------



## angler0815 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> "deutschen Kaviar", also Seehasenrogen ist schwarz, also können wir das aussschließen.



was aber wenn der "kaviar" wie du ihn kennst einfach nur gefärbt ist?

wenn ich mich recht entsinne ist seehasenrogen wie fast jeder andere rogen gelblich bis rosa.


----------



## snofla (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*



angler0815 schrieb:


> was aber wenn der "kaviar" wie du ihn kennst einfach nur gefärbt ist?
> 
> wenn ich mich recht entsinne ist seehasenrogen wie fast jeder andere rogen gelblich bis rosa.



richtige aussage

der Rogen ist anfangs rosafarbenen, später mattgrün oder gelb


----------



## BB-cruiser (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*

moin eines ist sicher Fische legen Eier und die russischen sogar Kaviar :m aber Hasen#c ;+ Frohes Fest


----------



## Mantafahrer (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*

Das sind Eier des Steinpickers (_Agonus cataphractus_).
Die Fische laichen im Februar- März, die Eientwicklung dauert fast ein Jahr. Daher findet man sie ganzjährig. Die Eier werden in diesen Klumpen zwischen Steinen und Seetang abgelegt. Einige Dorsche haben sich auf diese Nahrung spezialisiert und fressen nahezu nichts anderes.
Übrigens: Seehaseneier können es nicht sein, da die Laichzeit bei ihnen im April- Mai liegt und die Eientwicklung maximal 6 Wochen dauert.


----------



## Marcus van K (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*

aha |kopfkrat

wie groß wird denn der Steinpicker?


----------



## Mantafahrer (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*

20cm. Guckst Du hier:
Agonus cataphractus, Hooknose: aquarium


----------



## Marcus van K (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*

Hm Hooknose bzw. Steinpicker hab ich aber nie gehört |kopfkrat

Aber gut, man lernt ja nie aus :m


----------



## Mantafahrer (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*



Marcus van K schrieb:


> ................. hab ich aber nie gehört |kopfkrat
> 
> /quote]
> 
> Was glaubst Du, wie oft ich das schon gehört/gelesen habe..........


----------



## snofla (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*

@Mantafahrer

danke für die Aufklärung


----------



## Mantafahrer (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*

Immer wieder gerne!


----------



## Marcus van K (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*

ja besten dank mantafahrer, nun kann ich ja wieder ruhig schlafen #6


----------



## AlBundy (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*

Ich hatte beim BB fischen mal einen Steinpicker als Zufallsfang. Wusste in dem Moment auch nicht recht was für ein Geselle das war. Aber dank des www... man lernt immer dazu!

Die schauen echt schön aus, wie Drachen im Miniformat mit ihrer "Panzerung und den ganzen Stacheln"! #6


----------



## MxkxFxsh (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*

Wie wäre es mit Krebs-Eiern??
Die sind doch immer so verklumpt.
Vielleicht hat der Dorsch ein oder zwei Krebse erwischt und nur die Eier gefressen.


----------



## mefohunter84 (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*

Steinpicker ist eine Möglichkeit. #6
Ich hätte aber noch eine und für mich auch warscheinlichere Lösung.
Dorschrogen! #6
Zur Zeit wird richtig gut Dorsch vom Boot aus gefangen und nicht jeder Angler nimmt den Rogen mit. Also ab damit über Bord. Lecker Futter für Dorsche!!! #6


----------



## Mantafahrer (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*

Dorscheier mit 2mm Durchmesser???#d

Mein lieber Scholli!:q


----------



## mefohunter84 (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*

|kopfkrat@ Mantafahrer

Hast wohl recht. #6
Hier ein Zitat aus dem www

"Abhängig von der Größe der Weibchen schwankt auch die Zahl der Eier:  Ausgewachsene Weibchen des Kabeljau können beim Ablaichen durchaus bis zu neun  Millionen Eier ausstoßen, die nur etwa 1,5 Millimeter groß sind."

Bleibt also doch der Steinpicker übrig. 

@ Marcus

Waren es vielleicht doch nur 1,5 mm beim Rogen? |kopfkrat :q #6


----------



## Mantafahrer (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*

Dorscheier quellen erst kurz vorm Ablaichen auf bis zu 1,5mm und sind dann transparent. Davor haben sie einen Durchmesser von weniger als 1 mm..........


----------



## Marcus van K (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*

Hey Rolf,

no it is, es waren wirklich 2 mm Eier :vik:


----------



## me_fo (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*

Moin! und mh?

Dorschrogen kann es nicht sein, die Eier schwimmen einzeln im Wasser und brauchen einen bestimmten Salzgehalt um nicht zu Boden zu sinken.
Ich tippe mal auf Forellenrogen!
Wie Honyball schon schrieb: "ein unerwartetes Ende"
Warscheinlich im Netz oder ein anderer Angler und die Innereien wurden im Wasser entsorgt.
Ach ja, die Dorsche haben übigens abgelaicht, die, die ich gestern fing hatten keinen Rogen mehr drin und einen riesen Appetit.
Ein Dorsch (55cm) hatte eine W.-Krabbe im Magen die Handteller groß war, der harte Panzer war schon von außen spürbar.

Gruß


----------



## Living Dead (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*



me_fo schrieb:


> Moin! und mh?
> 
> Dorschrogen kann es nicht sein, die Eier schwimmen einzeln im Wasser und brauchen einen bestimmten Salzgehalt um nicht zu Boden zu sinken.
> Ich tippe mal auf Forellenrogen!
> ...



Laichen Dorsche nicht im Frühjahr?


----------



## me_fo (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*

@Living Dead: ja, der Dorsch in der westl. Ostsee von Mitte Februar bis Mitte April.

Nun denn, die, die ich fing waren leeeer, bzw. die Laichsäcke waren sehr klein! Vielleicht unterentwickelt? |kopfkrat

Aber dies paßt jetzt hier nicht mehr!

Und ich möchte damit keine neue Grundsatzdiskussion eröffnen !!!

Zum Thema: ich habe schon die kuriosesten Dinge im Dorschmagen gefunden, nur noch nie Rogen in solch einer Menge.
So wie der Rogen aussieht, muß er erst kurz vorher vertilgt worden sein.
Und welcher Fisch laicht um diese Jahreszeit, in Ufernähe, in solchen Klumpen?
Wo bleibt der Biologe 
 
Gruß


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*

Die Dorsche haben solchen Appetit, weil sie gerade richtig Rogen ansetzen.
Forellenrogen, der zusammenklebt? Es könnte zwar jahreszeitlich passen, dass sich jemand des Rogens entledigt - glaube ich aber nicht.


----------



## Deichhuhnumsetzer (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*

...also ich tippe auf Fischrogen ... für eine genauere Analyse müsste ich mal einen kleinen Happen probieren :m


----------



## Mantafahrer (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*

Ich habe den Eindruck, Ihr laßt Euch hier zum Thema aus, ohne die einzelnen Beiträge gelesen zu haben.......#d
In Nr. 22 habe ich die Frage doch eindeutig beantwortet|kopfkrat


----------



## Lars71 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*

@all: Achtung Kartoon!
Ich lese hier immer Rogen vom Seehasen, könnten es nicht auch Eier vom Osterhasen sein? Ach nee sorry, geht ja gar nicht, falsche Jahreszeit...... |supergri


----------



## blinkerkatze (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*

hallo jungs,
kann es auch sein das die Eier vom Angler sind.|supergri
Nicht was ihr denkt|supergri, aber vieleicht hat sich einer Eier auf einem Haken gefrostet um damit zu ködern.#h


----------



## me_fo (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*

Rätsel, Rätzel ...?

Ich glaube der Beitrag Nr.22 hat es richtig getroffen, obwohl es mit der Laichzeit nicht ganz hinhaut.

http://www.angeltreff.org/fischdb/seehase.html

Gruß


----------



## Angelwebshop (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*

Soviel ich weiß, ist Michael ( Mantafahrer) Meeresbiologe #t, ich frage mich wenn hier jemand eine eindeutige Aussage trift ,:rwarum diese dann nicht akzeptiert wird. 

Danke Micha für die Aufklärung


----------



## mot67 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*

@ mefo: seehase und steinpicker sind nicht die gleichen fische.
und beim steinpicker kommt es mit laichzeit, feb-april, und der langen entwicklungszeit von 10-11 monaten gut hin.
kannte den steinpicker allerdings bis eben grade auch noch nicht


----------



## me_fo (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*

Jo man(n), da hab ich wohl was verdreht |kopfkrat
Aber das Foto und der Laich, es paßte so schön:c

Und ich bin jetzt aufgeklärt 

Gruuuuß


----------



## Mantafahrer (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*



Angelwebshop schrieb:


> Soviel ich weiß, ist Michael ( Mantafahrer) Meeresbiologe #t, ich frage mich wenn hier jemand eine eindeutige Aussage trift ,:rwarum diese dann nicht akzeptiert wird.
> 
> Danke Micha für die Aufklärung



Und ich danke Dir für das Lob, Herbert!
(Kleine Klarstellung: Ich bin kein Meeresbiologe, sondern Biologisch- chemisch- technischer Assistent, arbeite allerdings seit über 30 Jahren in der Meeresbiologie........|rolleyes )

Dir und Moni einen Guten Rutsch! 

Wir sehen uns in Düsseldorf!


----------



## mefohunter84 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*

@ Mantafahrer, #h

besten Dank noch mal für deine Informationen. Ich angel nun schon seit 39 Jahren und seit 20 Jahren in der Ostsee, aber auch ich lerne noch dazu. #6
Den Steinpicker kannte ich bis dato noch nicht mal mit Namen. |rotwerden

Hier noch ein paar Infos aus dem www

Zitat: "Der Steinpicker (Agonus cataphractus), ein Knochenfisch, lebt im nordwestlichen Atlantik, der Nordsee und in der südlichen Ostsee auf Weichböden. Die 21 cm lang werdenden Tiere haben einen breiten, gepanzerten Kopf und Rumpf und einen schlanken Schwanzstiel.

Steinpicker ernähren sich von Garnelen und anderen Kleinkrebsen. Die Nordseepopulation wandert zur Laichzeit im Frühjahr in die Felsgründe vor Helgoland und legen dort ihre gelben Eiklumpen zwischen die Algen und Tange. Nach 10 Monaten schlüpfen die Fischlarven."

" Teilklasse: Echte Knochenfische (Teleostei) 
Überordnung: Stachelflosser (Acanthopterygii) 
Ordnung: Panzerwangen (Scorpaeniformes) 
Familie: Panzergroppen (Agonidae) 
Gattung: Agonus 
Art: Steinpicker "

Zitat Ende!

Versuche mal, ein paar Bilder anzuhängen.
Auch aus dem www!!!

Gruß Rolf #h


----------



## Mantafahrer (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*

Sehr gut.......
Hier sind ein paar selbst fotografierte von letzter Woche......


----------



## me_fo (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*

Ein wirklich kurioser Fisch, den ich bis dato auch nicht kannte!

Ich werde beim nächsten Besuch in einem Meerwasseraquarium mal genauer hinschauen.

Das war ne Lehrstunde #6


----------



## mot67 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mageninhalt vom Dorsch Gibt Rätsel auf?*

auf den letzten bildern erkenn ich den steinpicker auch, der war früher gelegentlich als beifang bei ungepulten nordseekrabben dabei.
wenn der dorsch allerdings beim watangeln, also wohl in der ostsee gefangen wurde, kommt die steinpicker theorie wieder etwas ins wanken, wenn die wirklich nur vor helgoland laichen 

p.s. ich lese grad, dass ja nur die nordseepopulation vor helgoland laichen soll, also passt wieder alles.


----------

